# Poll: Do you think a preserve "hunt" is really hunting?



## rnelson5 (Aug 26, 2013)

In recent talk of shooting released birds i am curious to see how many of you think that shooting at a preserve is "hunting"?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 26, 2013)

I went first with a "NO". I am curious to see what most people think. I am not out to bash any one at all, just like to see what the majority of people think and why.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2013)

*No*

No NoNo No:No No:No No:No No:


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 26, 2013)

no might be fun but not the same as going out and finding birds and hoping they will come back to the same spot and everything is set up just right or they could spook. that is what hunting is because you never know what to expect and how the birds will work.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 26, 2013)

Not to mention the satisfaction!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 26, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Not to mention the satisfaction!



yes but for me this year it wont be shooting birds as much as it will be watching the dog I have put a ton of time into work and do what she was meant to do and do it correctly.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thats cool man. I personally do not have a dog but i bet it gets in your blood. I will get one when i have the room. ........ On a side note we should hunt together and you can work the dog while i work on the ducks


----------



## mattuga (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, in the eye of the beholder.  I wouldn't pursue it personally to consider it a real hunt but it is fun nonetheless I'm sure.  If I had the money it would be a great way to set up some real time dog training if you are not just rich but "lllooooaaaddddeedddddd" as Ron White would say.  I've done tower shoots for pheasants and my dog is better for it to this day getting that kind of action early and easy, but that is free for me and I wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 26, 2013)

Those hunts cost a couple hundred bucks to hunt one day and for 4 or 5 birds. I can oos or hunt local for multiple days and kill more birds. So my dog sees more birds in a real situation where everything has to be right, he cant break etc.


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 26, 2013)

Lets add it up. OOS hunt to AR, as this is the most familiar to me. Fuel costs for a week- $500 ( I drive a diesel that gets pretty good fuel mileage, but I am towing a boat full of decoys and adults)
Gas for boat- $100
food- $5 per meal, three meals a day ( that's on the cheap end) $75-100
OOS license for 7 days- $130
Lodging- $130 per night ( x7 is $910)
Assorted expenses- $150-300
Now you are at $1000, more than likely more than that.
So lets say you get REALLY LUCKY and get there when the migration is at its top, four mallards a day ( as this is what most canned hunts offer) times 7 is 28 ducks for somewhere near $1800, give or take.

On the other hand is the canned hunt. Fuel costs are nowhere near an OOS hunt, don't need the license or food. You do the math from here


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 26, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> Those hunts cost a couple hundred bucks to hunt one day and for 4 or 5 birds. I can oos or hunt local for multiple days and kill more birds. So my dog sees more birds in a real situation where everything has to be right, he cant break etc.



And you are also taking for granted that there are birds there. You and I both know that that is not always the case


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 26, 2013)

GADAWGS said:


> And you are also taking for granted that there are birds there. You and I both know that that is not always the case



I am young just out of college and now have a flexible work schedule. We have friends that live there and when the birds are there we go. We have a motel that is like $80 a night 4 of us in a room $20 each. We take food or just eat cheap only two meals a day $20 a day. Split that 600 in gas 4 ways. Buy a year license $250 split between 4 or 5 trips. Not that expensive.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 26, 2013)

GADAWGS said:


> Lets add it up. OOS hunt to AR, as this is the most familiar to me. Fuel costs for a week- $500 ( I drive a diesel that gets pretty good fuel mileage, but I am towing a boat full of decoys and adults)
> Gas for boat- $100
> food- $5 per meal, three meals a day ( that's on the cheap end) $75-100
> OOS license for 7 days- $130
> ...



You forgot the most important point. We know all of the cost now but the satisfaction of killing wild birds and actually doing some real hunting that you can be proud of..............PRICELESS!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 26, 2013)

Not disputing that nelson. I would never pay to shoot released ducks. I am playing devils advocate here to show another perspective. I still make the trips out to AR and do everything on my own on public land. I have hunted MS, LA, MD, AL and AR.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 26, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Thats cool man. I personally do not have a dog but i bet it gets in your blood. I will get one when i have the room. ........ On a side note we should hunt together and you can work the dog while i work on the ducks



that works for me and after running a few hunt test it will get in your blood not for the ribbons (which are nice) but to see how far you and the pup can go. but just shoot me a pm and you can come watch Belle work if you would like and see if she is a dog you would like in the boat.


----------



## bfreeman914 (Aug 26, 2013)

yes and Obama is a good president


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 27, 2013)

bfreeman914 said:


> yes and Obama is a good president


----------



## spring (Aug 27, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> In recent talk of shooting released birds i am curious to see how many of you think that shooting at a preserve is "hunting"?




Would that include the commercial quail hunting industry, which is basically all "kick and shoot"?  There are only a couple of spots that I know of where you can pay to hunt wild birds, so unless you own or have access to a large and highly managed tract, _real_ quail hunting is not an option.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 27, 2013)

spring said:


> Would that include the commercial quail hunting industry, which is basically all "kick and shoot"?  There are only a couple of spots that I know of where you can pay to hunt wild birds, so unless you own or have access to a large and highly managed tract, _real_ quail hunting is not an option.



I would say yes I was invited on a quail hunt once with both pen and wild birds you could most definitely tell a difference.  It takes the sport right out of the situation.  As for ducks you might as well just got strangle a few while you feed them loaf bread at the local park if your gonna shoot pen raised birds.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 27, 2013)

spring said:


> Would that include the commercial quail hunting industry, which is basically all "kick and shoot"?  There are only a couple of spots that I know of where you can pay to hunt wild birds, so unless you own or have access to a large and highly managed tract, _real_ quail hunting is not an option.



Ya that is such a joke. My buddy right out of high school worked for a "southern plantation" where they did horse drawn wagon quail "hunts". I went up there fishing one day and got enlisted to gather the quail up and take them out before the "hunters" went out. It was such a joke watching those guys with thier prized birds that were in a cage 3 hours ago. They paid BIG money to come do that. I never understood it and still don't.


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok the quail is a hard one. I have shot pen raised quail. It is similar to the ducks but, there is the fact that unless you have large amounts of private land that is highly managed shooting a wild bird is slim. There are a few wild coveys on my fathers farm, but I would never shoot them. When I was younger my dad's friend worked in all the farm tractors in town. He had rights to most of the land, we would drive around all day going from property to property, and only get shots at a few coveys. It was a lot of work but fun. Now with the ducks there are plenty in public ground to hunt. If those farm raised ducks did t interact with wild birds and pass on bad traits diseases and what not it would not be as bad.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2013)

*If you are going to quail hunt*

you gota do it that way.  The difference is that you can still kill wild ducks. Farming has changed , fire ants are a big problem and predators are back in large numbers.  When I grew up in Misssissippi. I could find large numbers of quail. Not so anymore. It is how things have changed. Quail hunting is about dog work, is and has been. Duck hunting can be but does not have to be. duck hunting is about bring birds into your decoys. Apples and oranges.  No way to compare the to. shooting ducks in a canned hunt is allot different.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 27, 2013)

i would rather shoot my 3 wood ducks then have someone take me to a blind set me up and flush the birds over to me and killem! but if thats what you want to do then have at it but thats not my cup of coffee!!

P.S this year i will get to see my own dog work for the first so its gonna be great!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 27, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> i would rather shoot my 3 wood ducks then have someone take me to a blind set me up and flush the birds over to me and killem! but if thats what you want to do then have at it but thats not my cup of coffee!!
> 
> P.S this year i will get to see my own dog work for the first so its gonna be great!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe that is why i don't hunt quail. I just WILL NOT pay money to shoot an animal that was farm raised. I guess there is a difference with the quail but it is just not for me.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 27, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Maybe that is why i don't hunt quail. I just WILL NOT pay money to shoot an animal that was farm raised. I guess there is a difference with the quail but it is just not for me.



thats is why we are going to hunt woodcocks with our dog!!


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 27, 2013)

Absolutely NO. I am against the hunting of tame animals. As far as cost go, it would be cheaper to raise some ducks like rabbits and kill them when you are ready. It's not about cost. It's about the experience. If you aren't willing to get out and work for the success, then you are missing the best part of duck hunting in my opinion.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 27, 2013)

and some places you dont have to have a duck stamp and not all band  the birds like skeeter branch so you know they have killed wild birds so if they dont have a duck stamp and kill a wild bird they are stilling from all of us that pay for a stamp. if you go shoot a deer out of season the dnr will slap a big fine on you and tell you that you stole from all the other hunters! but some how they get to shoot ducks with out a stamp!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 27, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> and some places you dont have to have a duck stamp and not all band  the birds like skeeter branch so you know they have killed wild birds so if they dont have a duck stamp and kill a wild bird they are stilling from all of us that pay for a stamp. if you go shoot a deer out of season the dnr will slap a big fine on you and tell you that you stole from all the other hunters! but some how they get to shoot ducks with out a stamp!



See that isn't right in my opinion I think anyone that is gonna shoot waterfowl should have to pay for a duck stamp.  It does nothing but help the animals anyways.  The licensing i understand same as fishing with a charter off the coast, but the stamp should be mandatory.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 27, 2013)

You don't have to have a liscense because they are considered garm animals.........


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 27, 2013)

I like going to the quail plantations and shooting. I have been to southern woods a good bit and enjoyed it. These hunts are for corporate money and if you get invited I suggest you go. I would not call it fair chase at all, but I will still go if somebody else is paying the tab.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 27, 2013)

people use mallards all the time for retriever training (live fliers and cripples) and don't have a hunting license as long as you have a receipt for the birds your using you are fine. look at the AKC hunt test every dog gets at least one live flyer per test.

I look at the preserve shoot as the same thing but I can do essentially the same thing for the dog with a few buddies that are decent shoots and the dog and your self can have just as much fun if not more fun and also do it year round also a lot cheaper ($15 a duck normally and pigeons are a lot cheaper than that)


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 27, 2013)

I would see nothing wrong with you and your buddies shooting some tamies for dog training purposes if you had the dogs and were releasing them yourself for that purpose. Going and paying good money to shoot ducks that are tamies to tell folks look at what i killed is what i do not get. You are training dogs with live birds for the purpose of training dogs not going to a preserve to "hunt ducks".


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 27, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I would see nothing wrong with you and your buddies shooting some tamies for dog training purposes if you had the dogs and were releasing them yourself for that purpose. Going and paying good money to shoot ducks that are tamies to tell folks look at what i killed is what i do not get. You are training dogs with live birds for the purpose of training dogs not going to a preserve to "hunt ducks".



some people go to these places so they can "work their dog" in front of their buddies.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well i guess that is just a different kind of "hunter". These are not the type of folks i grew up hunting with.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 27, 2013)

You go to these places for the scotch and steaks, the shooting is a bonus.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 27, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> You go to these places for the scotch and steaks, the shooting is a bonus.



I go to hunt and the crackers and coke is a bonus.............. .  I guess that is the difference


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 27, 2013)

Yep it's hunting no different than quail preserves. Nobody causes an up stink over those. 

Also here is what Webster has to say:


Main Entry: 1hunt 
Pronunciation: \ˈhənt\
Function: verb
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English huntian; akin to Old English hentan to seize
Date: before 12th century
transitive verb
1 a : to pursue for food or in sport <hunt buffalo> b : to manage in the search for game <hunts a pack of dogs> 2 a : to pursue with intent to capture <hunted the escapees> b : to search out : seek 3 : to drive or chase especially by harrying <members … were hunted from their homes — J. T. Adams> 4 : to traverse in search of prey <hunts the woods>
intransitive verb


----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2013)

its not "hunting" its "shooting"


T


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 27, 2013)

That is your definition of hunting


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 27, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I go to hunt and the crackers and coke is a bonus.............. .  I guess that is the difference



The difference is I like to enjoy some of the finer things involved in hunting. I'm good with crackers and coke to. I've never hunted pen raised ducks and probably wouldn't But I don't have a problem with them.


----------



## nickf11 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm with y'all. Like I said on the other thread, I have shot pen raised quail and pheasants that were put out hours before we arrived because thats all there really is around here nowadays and I still consider that a "shoot" not a "hunt". My dad goes to Kansas where he gets to hunt wild pheasants and he said the difference between how a pen pheasant and a wild pheasant fly is HUGE. Pen raised waterfowl, no I have never done it and probably never will but if that's someone's cup of tea, that's their business.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> The difference is I like to enjoy some of the finer things involved in hunting. I'm good with crackers and coke to. I've never hunted pen raised ducks and probably wouldn't But I don't have a problem with them.



Me to, like having good times with good friends hunting ducks the right way (in my opinion). That we do and do it well. We will all never agree on this but as far as the poll goes at least most of us will still get out and after it and not pay some guy to shoot his pets.


----------



## panfried0419 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


>



Bahahahahhhahhahahahhahahahaha. I just lost a half a cup of coffee


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 28, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


>



PRICELESS


----------



## nickf11 (Aug 28, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


>



I've gotta put this on facebook.....priceless


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish you guys would help a brother out and show me how you shoot ducks the right way? I'll take a guess and say that involves a lot of face paint,batteries and mojos


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 28, 2013)

*could it be him?!?!?!*



panfried0419 said:


>



thunders back!!!


----------



## wray912 (Aug 29, 2013)

if your doin it for good times and memories with friends and family and just enjoyin shootin some ducks by all means go ahead...if it cause your to lazy to go find wild birds yourself or want a strap full for you profile pic or avatar on here to portray yourself as a hunter its for the wrong reasons and no where near the meaning of hunting


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 29, 2013)

wray912 said:


> if your doin it for good times and memories with friends and family and just enjoyin shootin some ducks by all means go ahead...if it cause your to lazy to go find wild birds yourself or want a strap full for you profile pic or avatar on here to portray yourself as a hunter its for the wrong reasons and no where near the meaning of hunting



That's still not a good reason to do it. If you want to have fun and good memories in the field do it the right way. I have had great times hunting and fishing when we didn't kill anything or catch much. If you want to pull the trigger shoot clays, if you want to eat ducks go to krogers. Here is my response to the other thread.

No matter what your reasoning is for shooting or hanging out at a tamie operation they are negative impacts on hunting all together. They give the sport of hunting a bad name, guys raising ducks just to shoot them for fun. It also takes away from personal aspirations as an outdoorsman, and passes them on to other generations of hunters who think that is the way to do it. Lets forget the reason for why you go or the idea of shooting a pet duck. All the birds that are released are not killed. They fly off and interact with other birds, they are genetically inferior to a true wild mallard. They breed bad genes into the wild population. They have also been found to have a negative impact on the black duck and mottled duck population. They go out and destroy roosting grounds for wild ducks and consume the food they should be getting. Also release birds carry diseases that are only found in domestic birds, and the immune system of wild birds can not handle them.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> That's still not a good reason to do it. If you want to have fun and good memories in the field do it the right way. I have had great times hunting and fishing when we didn't kill anything or catch much. If you want to pull the trigger shoot clays, if you want to eat ducks go to krogers. Here is my response to the other thread.
> 
> No matter what your reasoning is for shooting or hanging out at a tamie operation they are negative impacts on hunting all together. They give the sport of hunting a bad name, guys raising ducks just to shoot them for fun. It also takes away from personal aspirations as an outdoorsman, and passes them on to other generations of hunters who think that is the way to do it. Lets forget the reason for why you go or the idea of shooting a pet duck. All the birds that are released are not killed. They fly off and interact with other birds, they are genetically inferior to a true wild mallard. They breed bad genes into the wild population. They have also been found to have a negative impact on the black duck and mottled duck population. They go out and destroy roosting grounds for wild ducks and consume the food they should be getting. Also release birds carry diseases that are only found in domestic birds, and the immune system of wild birds can not handle them.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 29, 2013)

*i agree with this*



carolinaboy said:


> That's still not a good reason to do it. If you want to have fun and good memories in the field do it the right way. I have had great times hunting and fishing when we didn't kill anything or catch much. If you want to pull the trigger shoot clays, if you want to eat ducks go to krogers. Here is my response to the other thread.
> 
> No matter what your reasoning is for shooting or hanging out at a tamie operation they are negative impacts on hunting all together. They give the sport of hunting a bad name, guys raising ducks just to shoot them for fun. It also takes away from personal aspirations as an outdoorsman, and passes them on to other generations of hunters who think that is the way to do it. Lets forget the reason for why you go or the idea of shooting a pet duck. All the birds that are released are not killed. They fly off and interact with other birds, they are genetically inferior to a true wild mallard. They breed bad genes into the wild population. They have also been found to have a negative impact on the black duck and mottled duck population. They go out and destroy roosting grounds for wild ducks and consume the food they should be getting. Also release birds carry diseases that are only found in domestic birds, and the immune system of wild birds can not handle them.



well said my good fellow, well said.


----------



## wray912 (Aug 29, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> That's still not a good reason to do it. If you want to have fun and good memories in the field do it the right way. I have had great times hunting and fishing when we didn't kill anything or catch much. If you want to pull the trigger shoot clays, if you want to eat ducks go to krogers. Here is my response to the other thread.
> 
> No matter what your reasoning is for shooting or hanging out at a tamie operation they are negative impacts on hunting all together. They give the sport of hunting a bad name, guys raising ducks just to shoot them for fun. It also takes away from personal aspirations as an outdoorsman, and passes them on to other generations of hunters who think that is the way to do it. Lets forget the reason for why you go or the idea of shooting a pet duck. All the birds that are released are not killed. They fly off and interact with other birds, they are genetically inferior to a true wild mallard. They breed bad genes into the wild population. They have also been found to have a negative impact on the black duck and mottled duck population. They go out and destroy roosting grounds for wild ducks and consume the food they should be getting. Also release birds carry diseases that are only found in domestic birds, and the immune system of wild birds can not handle them.



i can agree fully with that...i guess i meant it more along the lines of special circumstances for some one who couldnt get in the field do to age or health issues and could be better accommodated at a tame shoot....not saying i would hunt one but if it were my granddads dying wish to hunt with me and it just coudnt happen in the field i would take him


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 29, 2013)

Just my experience,

I grew up hunting wild quail/Dove hunts in Arizona.  Occasionally jump mallards on ponds looking for dove.  I had to work for the birds.  I was in high school and had no pressing matters at home/wife/kids to attend to.  

Then I went off to college, got a dog, hunted even more freqently.  Go out and get a couple shots at large coveys of birds.  Had a blast, swore a lot, frustrated but was happy at the end of the day.  

..Then went off to a LONG training and joined the military to pay for school expenses.  My dog died during that time and was too busy to get another.  

I did a canned pheasant hunt, two guys 6 birds, 5 in the bag at a Shooting club in Delaware about 3 hours from DC.  Done in 2 hours.    I walked up and down the lines of uncut grass/corn. Used their dogs.  Bird flew out of the field and the "guide" said, let it go.  Finished.  I Was bored, no excitement of the flush. Guide seemed disinterested.  Was sorely disappointed.  Same with canned hunts for duck but THEY were all very excited when I wrote that check.

Now I have a 2 dogs, One I hunted him on woodies, quail, woodcock, pheasant, crow.    There was nothing as fun as getting that 5 second window to see a woodie in low light conditions, hit him (rarely) and have my dog find him.  

There have been several occasions during the frenzy of the Woodies flying that I have kept my dog at heel, knowing I have only 30 minutes of shooting and did not want my dog in the water when woodies were flying overhead.

Sometimes I get lucky and hit one or two.  We go to retrieve them later only to find not trace other than a couple feathers on the ground.  Then I release my dog and after 30 minutes of combing back and forth watch my dog suddenly flip a 180 as he comes across the trail of the wounded bird and watch him b-line it with his nose in the dirt leaving a trail in the swamp.

Two hundred yards later, he dives into a thicket/wasout and pulls out a duck.  

I pretty much explode with pride at watching him work.

That was worth it!  It is like having your kid hit a Home run at Little League.

I do understand many other do not have the time or patience to raise bird dogs and but love to hunt and to them the preserve action suites them just fine.  My needs are different.  

As a cost comparison, there is no comparing $$$ canned hunts vs raising dogs/boats/training equipment/dues to clubs/AKC/NAVHDA/time investment.  Far cheaper to hunt, pack up go home, wait for next season.

I just enjoy the adventure, setting up blinds, working/training dogs, drinking coffee and, sometimes shoot at birds and yes, occasionally hit one.  

Now I have to go back to work to afford this upcoming season.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 29, 2013)

There are plenty of impoundments that are handicap friendly. Its hunting not killing. It would be one thing if the birds were contained to one property and didn't have any interaction with wild birds. These properties already have the ponds with food etc, to have normal hunts. Get rid of the inbred bred eaters, that in many cases act as live decoys, (which in the actual definition in the waterfowl rule book they are illegal).


----------



## wray912 (Aug 29, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> There are plenty of impoundments that are handicap friendly. Its hunting not killing. It would be one thing if the birds were contained to one property and didn't have any interaction with wild birds. These properties already have the ponds with food etc, to have normal hunts. Get rid of the inbred bred eaters, that in many cases act as live decoys, (which in the actual definition in the waterfowl rule book they are illegal).



you through my argument out completely then...shut em down theres no excuse


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 29, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> I wish you guys would help a brother out and show me how you shoot ducks the right way? I'll take a guess and say that involves a lot of face paint,batteries and mojos



?????


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 29, 2013)

There is just so much more that goes into a hunt to only worry about bringing home birds. I have a couple kids that I take a few days every year. Usually I will pick them up the night before take them out for dinner, go through their equipment and make sure they have what they need. I let them help me load the boat and hook it to the truck. I let them put out decoys, brush up the blind, put on face paint, drive the boat scouting after the hunt. They get just as much thrill out of all that as they do the actual hunting. They enjoy getting taken out of the house to do something they never get to. Killing birds is just a bonus. Now I really enjoy killing birds so I put in the time and money to put myself in the best opportunity. I don't care what makes anyone happy, but when what they do on their own place effects me on public land that's not fair.


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> ?????



So, are you saying you are a tamie shooter?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> So, are you saying you are a tamie shooter?



Woods shot a tamie dont think so He has killed more wild mallards than i have and I have been hunting  for 52 years.


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 29, 2013)

I figured he was just stirring the pot.


----------



## Robk (Aug 29, 2013)

ya'll are welcome to come up here to maine.  not a preserve in sight....  no pressure either.  lake I hunted on the past 2 years since moving here and I've only seen other hunters 3 times...


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 29, 2013)

I voted no because it's not hunting. plain and simple.

My son was at school last yr and he was showing some pics of some ducks we had shot to his cousin.  All on public water.  His cousin came back a week later with a pic of a strap full of ducks from a shooting preserve.  my son asked him was he really proud of shooting a pen raised duck.  He said that if he had to do that then he would just stop hunting. 

smart kid right there.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 29, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> ?????



Yes on the batteries, we use headlamps to help see and spot lights that require batteries.

yes on the face paint because it's hard to call through a facemask sometimes.

sometimes on the mojo, I have 1 and have used it 4 times total.  I don't think I need 1 to kill ducks.

I also don't think that the mallard is the only duck out there. I hunt divers alot, and to some they think divers are trash ducks.

I heard a friend say one time, "yes we hunt timber, but it's 20 feet under the water, try propping up against one of them trees and see how it goes"'

One could argue all day about robo ducks. but if you really want to be a "true diehard duck hunter" then go and HUNT the ducks without any dekes. Or better yet, carve your own and paint em and kill ducks over em.

Sorry this thread got hi jacked but back to the question. No pen raised duck is comparable with a wild one as far as hunting goes.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> I voted no because it's not hunting. plain and simple.
> 
> My son was at school last yr and he was showing some pics of some ducks we had shot to his cousin.  All on public water.  His cousin came back a week later with a pic of a strap full of ducks from a shooting preserve.  my son asked him was he really proud of shooting a pen raised duck.  He said that if he had to do that then he would just stop hunting.
> 
> smart kid right there.


I am not a father but i know that would make me a proud dad.


----------



## asc (Aug 29, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> So, are you saying you are a tamie shooter?


I don't think that is what he meant...


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2013)

*You just gota rub it in*



Robk said:


> ya'll are welcome to come up here to maine.  not a preserve in sight....  no pressure either.  lake I hunted on the past 2 years since moving here and I've only seen other hunters 3 times...


 Dont you


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 30, 2013)

asc said:


> I don't think that is what he meant...



That's the first time a grown man as asked me if I shoot TAMIES, I guess I go both ways


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 30, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> That's the first time a grown man as asked me if I shoot TAMIES, I guess I go both ways



Wooaahhhh. Easy there big fella!!!


----------

